# Floresta APFLOR guys



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if they're available in all areas but I got the prices for my local 'Floresta/APFLOR guys' a few days ago and thought some here might be interested. 

It costs €10 a year to join and that gets you a 10% discount on their services and cost is €23.32 per hour for 5 guys with strimmers. 

At that price, it's not worth doing it yourself!


----------

